# Waterfowler



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

It aint archery related but....Do we have any duck hunters here? I am looking at buying a new duck call. I dont really have a set budget just want a good high quality versatile duck call. I have a few on the list so far just need some help picking one. So far i have the Echo Pure Meat, HOBO Prime Meat, and RNT MVP. Anyone have experience with any of these calls and could give me a review?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a big time duck hunter, and caller, I can tell you one thing, my go to call is not 200 bucks, its a wing lock, and it is great!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not that big on duck hunting but I hear black ops is good.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am a big time duck hunter, and caller, I can tell you one thing, my go to call is not 200 bucks, its a wing lock, and it is great!!


What part of Illinois you from i'm always looking for a partner.:wink:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am. Id go with the Echo Pure Meat.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

man been duck hunting since i was little i just recently got heavy back into it and im on the pro staff with a couple of real nice guys, we're called rolling fork game calls, aint got a website yet but our calls are only $50 and the sweetest ive used. my advice is to find someone local to you like us that makes em and try em out you will be surprised.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dude! B&W calls! All I use. They are some great calls and even better people! Pm me and I can get u more info


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

zink power hen or the echo both on my lanyard and use em when the other doesnt wanna work for the ducks that day


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I love my acrylic Zink Power Hen. It is an awesome call. They are $120-$130 new but you can buy a used one that you can't even tell is used on ebay for $80 or less. I had it sent in and polished and tuned at the beginning of this year. It is awesome.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

apke95 said:


> What part of Illinois you from i'm always looking for a partner.:wink:


we are 4.5 hours away.. lol


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Duck commander calls are my favorite


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't help you out with any of those calls, but what part of the state are you hunting?


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am a Field Staffer for Lodge Creek Calls. Check us out!
Ben


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

What calls do you have? What type are you looking for...a double or single reed? I have been doing this for awhile, so PM me and I can give you several soundfiles.
Ben


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> we are 4.5 hours away.. lol


Haha well me and my cuz are going tom at carlyle lake


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ordered a RNT Alpha II from Mack's today. Should be here by the end of the week. I'll let you know how I like it. It got good reviews from what I saw everywhere online.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Went out turkey hunting and saw tons of mallards but no turkeys....


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Went out turkey hunting and saw tons of mallards but no turkeys....


Holly crap, I would kill to hunt there, all we ever see are woodies, I would hunt that place every day of season


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

bowtechman98 said:


> The Duck commander calls are my favorite


Amen, his and Eli haydels both make great calls


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

WUAnonymous said:


> Holly crap, I would kill to hunt there, all we ever see are woodies, I would hunt that place every day of season


Seasons closed and they don't come up there until after season anyway. Saw easily over 300 agian there tonight when I was puttin out traps. Its a 2 mile section so no one can ever get there to bother them.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to take a three hour drive to see some mallards, only once have I seen them out back at my place


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wisconsin Waterfowl 2011


----------

